# Alfie



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Pic of Alfie withthe background blacked out










Hope you like it 
Mel


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice pic, lovely looking dog! Are you going to put some in the galleries for us all to drool over?


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you.

Galleries sorry im having a thick day i dont get out much so im not sure where you mean..

Mel


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

If you click the link and upload them there we can look at them anytime! People can view all you pics through your posts and profile and can view your pics by breed too! 

And of course we can rate them 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/upload.php?c=


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> If you click the link and upload them there we can look at them anytime! People can view all you pics through your posts and profile and can view your pics by breed too!
> 
> And of course we can rate them
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/upload.php?c=


Thank you  i think i have done it....

Mel


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep just had a look! Great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely looking dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> If you click the link and upload them there we can look at them anytime! People can view all you pics through your posts and profile and can view your pics by breed too!
> 
> And of course we can rate them
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/gallery/upload.php?c=


I think he would rather you never rated them Alan as most of the time you got cacka in your eyes well if how youve rated my pics is anything to go by..


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

awww,,,so cute  gorgeous dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice picture  Hes a handsome boy


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what a stuning dog


----------

